

7 Things Your Boss Doesn’t Understand About Software Development - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2015/08/03/7-things-your-boss-doesnt-understand-about-software-development/

======
ColinWright
Something bloggers don't understand: If you stick a bloody great pop-up over
your text, I'm going to close the tab. If you don't respect my time and
attention, I won't give it to you.

If I like what you wrote and think it might add value, I absolutely will click
on a subscribe link at the bottom of the article. If I don't get to the bottom
of the article, I sure-as-eggs-are-eggs won't want to subscribe.

And I certainly won't subscribe before reading it.

Complete waste of time, total turn off.

At least it saves me having to read the rest of the article.

~~~
mlitchard
The other thing they don't understand is the words agile and proactive are
signalling me that they are a bobblehead.

